# Leupold VX-3



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey just wondering if any out there owns, or knows someone who owns a Leupold VX-3. Just wanted some people's opinions on these scopes, pros, cons, whatever you can tell me as I am about to buy one. I also posted this on the predator hunting forum but that was before i realized there was a forum specifically for optics. thanks for your time


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've got one in 3.5 x 10 x 40 and really like it. It sits atop my .270 and last fall I killed my buck at 302 yards with it.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a VX-III with the B&C reticle on my .270 WSM. The scope is nice. Good glass for clear viewing. It takes my abuse out in the snow and cold.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Got a 4.5 x 14 a.o. on my 25-06.Not as clear as my Zeiss is but I like it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have owned 5. 2- 6-20X40mm LR both with VH reticle, and 3 4.5-14X40 1LR and 2 1" tube. All 3 of these have been B&C. I was impressed with them until I started using other scopes. Zeiss blows them out of the water, as does IOR and Nightforce. The latter two definately are more expensive though. They have been fine for tracking and repeatabilty. I have been happy with mine, but if I had used some of these others first I would not have purchased 5 of the VX IIIs.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Leupold USED to be the standard by which other scopes were judged. Since old man Leupold died their QC and CS have gone downhill. There are others out there that offer better quality and often for less $$. Nikon and Sightron come to mind instantly.

I think most people buy Leupold because of the name recognition. But the ratio of quality to dollars spent just isn't there any more. My opinion of course, YMMV.

huntin1


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I couldn't disagree more with huntin1. I have 3 Vari x III's a 2.5-8x32 and two 3.5-10's. I also have a Swaro 3-9x36 The leupolds are just as bright as the lower end Swaro and hold their zero's on my 300wsm and 340 WBY mag. I had the chance to buy a swarovski A series or VX III in the Rogers Cabelas bargain cave a year ago and after mounting both on the display stock the VXIII won out.

The only problem with the Nikons I have is the eye relief doesn't fit me well. A little short for my liking.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If you are ok with a company letting 2 degrees of cant in their reticles pass there qc than leupy would be the one to go with. Huntin1 hit the nail on the head. Leupy has gone down hill since the old man left us. Swift did you go outside and look through each one or in the bargain cave it is funny what lighting can do to glass. Also in the end it is really what looks best to your eyes as you are the one that has to look through the scope not any one else. I have a nikon buckmaster which is by no means high end but last year after my buddy looked through it he got rid of his vx3 to get one. If i had to pick just one scope in the same range of the vx3 i would want now it would be the vortex viper.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never had issue with any leupold product, old or new. Binocs, rifle scopes, or rangefinders.

Nikon makes great glass too!

Dont care for Vortex rifle scopes, but got their Nomad spotting scope on the way. Hope it lives up to its reviews.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"Ive never had issue with any leupold product, old or new. Binocs, rifle scopes, or rangefinders."

Same here. I did deal with their CS when I swapped a duplex for a VH reticle a while back though. Left a lot to be desired. Left me feeling like I was causing them a huge problem to PAY for an advertised service.

"Nikon makes great glass too!" Mediocre at best, but just my opinion! oke:

Vortex Vipers have been good to me!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as I'll prob be getting a VXIII

I'm just not sure if to get the 40mm or 50mm

I've always used a 40mm, any + or - about either one?


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

Tator said:


> I'm in the same boat as I'll prob be getting a VXIII
> 
> I'm just not sure if to get the 40mm or 50mm
> 
> I've always used a 40mm, any + or - about either one?


If your going to spend the money on a VX-III I would tell you in all honesty that your money would be better spent on a Ziess conquest. Leupold makes a good optic there are no doubts about that, but for that kind of money you could be looking threw a much clearer and brighter Ziess.

50's will pull more light, if you plan on coyote hunting at night this would be a plus. My bro has a 3.5-10x50 VX-III (which is a VERY nice scope), I have a Ziess 3-9x40, I can say with all truthfulness that my Ziess is clearer and brighter than his Leupold, even he (who owns many Leupold's and only Leupold's) has agreed, they were bought about a year apart and the Ziess was about $200 cheaper.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Since I am an owner of Leupold VXII and III as well as other scopes, I continue to go back to Leupold for a couple reasons. First is eye relief, plain and simple no other scope works as well from my perspective. My wife and daughter both shoot shorter guns than I, but they can without any issues pickup one of my guns and they do not have to fight to find a clear scope! Many do not realize how important this can be especially when you are sighting in the rifle in shirt sleeves and now are wearing a bunch of clothes to stay warm.

Next is the warranty and service, I have not had many issues but the ones I have where taken care of no questions asked even on scopes that I know where owned by at least 4 other people. Plus you can send Leupold's in and have a variety of turrets added or a reticle changed. I have two on their way having custom windage turrets put in. Next is resale for used if you decide to change it out. You can put a VXII or III on ebay and get 60% of new. Now for someone like me that bought some of these scopes back in the 80's I can sell them for more now than I paid for them. Not going to happen with a Conquest or Bushnell or any other brand in this price range.

As far as brightness, I will give the Conquest an edge on that but that is the only thing it is not much.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the leupys you have from the 80's through the late 90's are a much better scope than what they make now. back in the day leupy was at the top of the game but since the old man has gone others have caught and passed them.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I went to Cabelas last week to look through the Zeiss Conquest 3-9 X 40 and Leupold VXIII 4.5-10 X 40

Needless to say, Walked out of the store with the Zeiss. It was night and day difference between the two, don't buy the name on a product, buy the product that is the best.

Zeiss was a clear sharp image, I actually had to double take when looking through the Leupold, it seemed almost fuzzy when comparing them side by side.

The guy behind the counter said the same thing, Leupold has gone down hill, and he preferred the Zeiss also

my .02 because I'm never loyal to one brand, except Remington, but that's it

Tator

Forgot to mention that Cabelas also has the Zeiss Conquest on sale for $399.99 good deal IMO


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

As far as eye relief goes, ziess has just as much if not more than a leupy. I can't stand short eye relief, just another reason I love ziess, very long eye relief like the leupy's.

For resale leupy may be better, but when I buy a scope I do it with the intention of it being a permanent fixture on the gun I put it on with no intention of selling either of them, so resale has never been factor when I buy a scope or gun for that matter. The drastically lower price tag for better optic is just a bonus. I have never had a reason to need to change my reticle or turrets, guess if I have buyers remorse it just forces me to do my homework and think hard about what I want in a scope, to me holding zero and optic clarity and brightness and eye relief are what I usually make my decision based on, and with price thrown in you just can't beat a conquest. My 2 cents.


----------



## Mark_ferguson77 (Mar 5, 2011)

Needless to say, Walked out of the store with the Zeiss. It was night and day difference between the two, don't buy the name on a product, buy the product that is the best.


----------



## emmahudson88 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Since I am an owner of Leupold VXII and III as well as other scopes, I continue to go back to Leupold for a couple reasons. First is eye relief, plain and simple no other scope works as well from my perspective. My wife and daughter both shoot shorter guns than I, but they can without any issues pickup one of my guns and they do not have to fight to find a clear scope! Many do not realize how important this can be especially when you are sighting in the rifle in shirt sleeves and now are wearing a bunch of clothes to stay warm.
> 
> Next is the warranty and service, I have not had many issues but the ones I have where taken care of no questions asked even on scopes that I know where owned by at least 4 other people. Plus you can send Leupold's in and have a variety of turrets added or a reticle changed. I have two on their way having custom windage turrets put in. Next is resale for used if you decide to change it out. You can put a VXII or III on ebay and get 60% of new. Now for someone like me that bought some of these scopes back in the 80's I can sell them for more now than I paid for them. Not going to happen with a Conquest or Bushnell or any other brand in this price range.
> 
> As far as brightness, I will give the Conquest an edge on that but that is the only thing it is not much.


Thanks you for the post.

__________________
Watch 50/50 Movie Online Free


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a Leupold Vari X 3 1.5 to 5X and don't like it. It's ok from 1.5 to about 3 or 4 and then the view becomes blurry. I sent it back to Leupold for repair, but the problem remains. I use the scope in the lowest power setting, which is all I need for hunting in Maine.


----------

